

Google+: Android and iOS [Screenshot Tour] Side by Side Comparison - ZaneClaes
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/2011/07/google-plus-android-ios-screenshot-tour/

======
ianterrell
It would be more fair to label this a comparison of the Android App vs. the
mobile site than Android vs. iOS.

When the iOS app debuts, a comparison between those two will show useful
information in the mobile phone wars. However, at this point the comparisons
here are more relevant to the native vs. web debate than Android vs. iOS.

~~~
r00fus
It's entirely fair, as these are the best options present on these two top
mobile OS.

Since there is no idea if Apple will hold up the Google+ app like they did
with Google Voice app, a side-by-side comparison of apps may never occur.

------
jentulman
It wasn't until I had g+ that I tried the web interface so maybe it's always
been the case for gmail and other google services, but I have to say their
interface in mobile safari is a joy and far better in UI/UX terms than some
native apps I've used.

~~~
cgranade
Google actually overhauled much of their mobile web apps on the launch day for
G+, as Gizmodo documented: [http://gizmodo.com/5817102/googles-looking-real-
nice-right-n...](http://gizmodo.com/5817102/googles-looking-real-nice-right-
now)

------
QuasiPreneur
Great article! Thanks for being so prompt on this info!

------
RyanKearney
Google+ may have an official iPad application before Facebook now...

~~~
ZaneClaes
lol, good point. I wouldn't be surprised.

